# First bath and shivering



## bamagirl92

Stella had her first bath this week and did great. 

We dried her pretty well however she was shaking for a while afterwards. I think she was shivering from being cold. I dried her further with the hair dryer (on warm and cool) but it made me worried how much she shivered.

Is this normal? 

Thanks


----------



## Scooter's Family

I think so, both of mine shivered for a while but I think it was because they were scared. I wrap them in a towel and snuggle them for a few minutes before I start drying them and it helps. Scooter doesn't do it anymore but Murphy still does a little bit. They seemed to outgrow it.

That avatar photo makes me smile every time I see it, Stella is so cute!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Both of mine do it. Of course, that's not until after they've run through the house and over all of the furniture like crazy dogs (otherwise known as RLH). Then they shiver. Tess likes to bury herself in a warm blanket. Cody likes to be wrapped in a blanket and held on my lap. If I blowdry them it usually stops.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Shiver after a bath...*

Riki doesn't shiver, Daisy does like crazy. Riki is also bigger and more brave. I'm going to buy a professional dryer as it has more air come out and is not hot. My dryer gets hot, and when I use it on cool it just takes too long.

Mostly I take them for a walk after their bath (here in Southern California) which I try to do on very warm days.

Mine could use one just now!


----------



## pjewel

I made the mistake of drying Milo the first time or two on the cool setting. He shivered so badly I was worried about him. After that I've always used the warm setting and it's never happened again.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Dexter shivered when he first started getting baths....course it was Winter time. He was shivering when I was bathing him and while drying him, so the next few baths I learned to adjust the water a little warmer. 

I did the snuggle thing with Dexter after he was bathed to calm him and to stop the shivering. Lots of times, he would go to sleep while snuggling Dexter in a nice dry towel. 

I also use warm heat with the dryer...my dryer is probably at least 12-16 inches away from Dexter. I dry Dexter on top of my washer with a dryer hanging down and blowing and I am constantly touching Dexter to see where the wet spots are. And....only dry until about 80% dry.


----------



## bamagirl92

I live in S. Florida so that is a great idea to plan an outdoor walk after since it is so warm here. While still trying to keep her clean of course  And cradling her in a warm towel on my lap after baths just gives me a good excuse to snuggle!

Good to know it is common and nothing to worry about.


----------



## Lunastar

Cindy, my two girls still shiver. I do cuddle them in a warm towel before drying them. Because I have two once someone has been toweled it is time for RLH which usually takes care of the shivering. Who ever goes first will shiver a little while waiting for the second round of RLH.


----------



## CinnCinn

I think the shivers come from experiencing something new. Both of mine did at first, and don't shiver at all now. 

If my house seems colder then normal, I'll heat the towel in the microwave for about 40 seconds to warm it up ~ then cuddle time.


----------



## bella lugosi

Bella shivers if you take her out the front door...anything new or different causes her to shake like a leaf...Bixby on the other hand...could care less...


----------

